# A Diamond, Tiger and others from Wollongong



## moloch05 (Dec 14, 2008)

This has been a good year so far for finding reptiles in Wollongong. Overall, the weather has been cool and fairly wet, but there have been enough warm days mixed in to bring out the snakes and lizards.

Here are a few shots of Wollongong and the surrounding areas where I search. Wollongong is a long, narrow city that is squeezed between the South Pacific Ocean to the east and an escarpment to the west. Wet eucalyptus forest is the dominant habitat type in the hills with patches of sub-tropical rainforest growing in some of the protected gullies. 

… looking north towards Royal National Park. Although not visible in this photo, the towers of Sydney can be seen on a clear day.







… Wollongong.






… escarpment a little south of Wollongong.
















There are old and overgrown tracks along much of the escarpment. Many of these were built decades ago to extract Red Cedar (tall tree right of centre). There were once many giants of this species in the area but most were harvested for timber long ago.






An abandoned house … with lots of tin and other debris. There is always something of interest here.






A creek ... habitat of Eastern Water Skinks (_Eulamprus quoyii_), Weasel Skinks (_Saproscincus mustelinus_), Grass Skinks (_Lampropholis delicata_), Eastern Water Dragons (_Physignathus lesueurii_) and Red-bellied Blacksnakes (_Pseudechis porphyriacus_).






My best find this year was this enormous Diamond Python (_Morelia spilota_). It was about 2m in length and heavy-bodied. I was surprised to find it warming itself on the road in an area of wet eucalyptus forest late one afternoon. I unfortunately only see these beautiful snakes once or twice a year.





















A couple of years ago, I found a site with tin and other rubbish in the hills in habitat like this:











This has proved to be the only reliable place where I can find snakes near Wollongong. Eastern Small-eyed Snakes (_Cyrtophis nigrescens_) are by far the most often encountered species. Sometimes, I see several beneath the same sheet.






Once disturbed, they usually race into abandoned ant nests.






This one was about to shed.






A pleasant surprise this year was this nice Tiger Snake (_Notechis scutatus_) that has taken up residence beneath one of the sheets. It is quite a surprise to lift a sheet and see one of these. This one is fairly large for a Tiger and is a little less than a meter in length and heavy-bodied. Here are a few photos of it from various visits and lighting conditions.






… here is a series that shows the progression of defensive behaviour from first discovery to “leave me alone!”.
















... yesterday:











I have only seen a single Marsh Snake (_Hemiaspis signata_) so far this year. These are wary little guys and this one shot off after a single photo.






A surprise yesterday was this baby Red-bellied Blacksnake (_Pseudechis porphyriacus_). I see adults from time-to-time but this was the first baby that I have encountered. Adults usually race away when I lift the tin, but this little one did not know what to do. It would fan its neck and crawl towards me but then turn and crawl back to the tin. It was quick so hard to photograph.











Northern She-oak Skinks (_Cyclodomorphus michaeli_) are relatives of the blue-tongues. I have seen two this year but have only managed photos of this one. This individual mimicked a snake in the same manner as Common Scaly-foots (_Pygopus lepidopodus_). It would rear and slowly flick its tongue.





















… the ventral surface was nicely marked:






I also have seen Eastern Blue-tongue (_Tiliqua scincoides_) a few times. This big adult was responsive. 















... a younger animal:











Small skinks are the abundant reptiles in the hills. Here is one of the nice and very glossy Three-toed Skinks (_Saiphos equalis_).






Weasel Skinks (Saproscincus mustelinus) are members of the genus of “Shade Skinks”. True to their name, they usually bask in complete shade.











Grass Skinks (_Lampropholis delicata_) are common in the hills. I believe that this was a communal nest site of these skinks. The nest was beneath a brick within a damp area of the forest.







Regards,
David


----------



## pythons73 (Dec 14, 2008)

Very nice,that Diamond is stunning,very good find.Is it common to find tigers there...


----------



## Jungle_Freak (Dec 14, 2008)

More stunning pics of our wonderfull country and wildlife .
Great work David .
The She oak is my favourite but thats a very nice Diamond also

cheers
Roger


----------



## krefft (Dec 14, 2008)

Great photo's David. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## LullabyLizard (Dec 14, 2008)

Great pics! You found so many animals, lucky you


----------



## SamNabz (Dec 14, 2008)

ye seems like u had a great herping trip, alot of nice finds, that diamond is stunning...! great pics too, thanks for sharing


----------



## adz83 (Dec 14, 2008)

wow theres sum awesome finds there......and not all that far from my house

cheers for sharing


----------



## mungus (Dec 14, 2008)

Nice, good to see more photo's of snakes than skinks.


----------



## krusty (Dec 14, 2008)

that was one very nice big diamond.


----------



## FAY (Dec 14, 2008)

Thanks heaps David for your wonderful pics as usual.
I have always felt that the South Coast is very underrated IMO much more beautiful than the North Coast.
I love the fact that you can go on most beaches and not even see anyone and the escarpements are truly amazing!
Myself and Garth have never seen a diamond in the wild...maybe one day!


----------



## moloch05 (Dec 14, 2008)

Thanks, everyone, for their comments.

Fay,
I agree that we live in a beautiful place. Here are a few more habitat shots taken earlier today.

Mt. Kiera, source of many of my finds.






... sub-tropical rainforest that contains many figs, palms and tree ferns. The tree with the red flowers is a Flame Tree, a spectacular tree found from the Illawarra up through the northern tropical forests.











... Old-man Banksia (Banksia serrata) are a summer flowering species.







Regards,
David


----------



## RedEyeGirl (Dec 14, 2008)

Great pics you are so lucky to find all that.Lucky you!


----------



## serpenttongue (Dec 14, 2008)

GARTHNFAY said:


> Myself and Garth have never seen a diamond in the wild...maybe one day!


 
Really, Fay?? You should pay a visit to Macquarie Pass or Minumurra Rainforest. I've seen loads of diamonds along the escarpment close to were i live.

David, excellent pics. I've never seen a Tiger Snake around Wollongong, and it's been years since i've seen a She-Oak Skink.


----------



## zulu (Dec 14, 2008)

*re A*



serpenttongue said:


> Really, Fay?? You should pay a visit to Macquarie Pass or Minumurra Rainforest. I've seen loads of diamonds along the escarpment close to were i live.
> 
> David, excellent pics. I've never seen a Tiger Snake around Wollongong, and it's been years since i've seen a She-Oak Skink.


Thats amazing youve never seen a tigersnake serp,they used to be fairly common at least north of wollongong,ive seen them at macquarie pass near the bottom section.The she oaks used to be common in the kikuya grass around houses and railway lines under pieces of old cardboard and tin etc,youll have to get out more,less computers.


----------



## moloch05 (Dec 14, 2008)

> I've seen loads of diamonds along the escarpment close to were i live.



Wow, great to know that they are still common. I must not know how to find them. Most of those that I have seen were either crossing the road during the day or seen while I was bushwalking. I have only found 2 by night-driving.

Regards,
David


----------



## moosenoose (Dec 14, 2008)

Really fantastic thread Moloch05!!! The photos are superb!! I'm very envious of such an amazing herping trip!!


----------



## SCam (Dec 14, 2008)

awesome finds!!! great snake pics


----------



## serpenttongue (Dec 14, 2008)

moloch05 said:


> Wow, great to know that they are still common. I must not know how to find them. Most of those that I have seen were either crossing the road during the day or seen while I was bushwalking. I have only found 2 by night-driving.
> 
> Regards,
> David


 
I have my secret little spots. Early mornings around 8 am work best for me. failing that, 6-7pm. I've never done a diamond night-drive, so i wouldn't know how successful that would be for me.

Yes, you're right, zulu. I have to get out bush more. Less time sitting in front of a computer (i'm starting to get a little bit of belly flab!).

I've only seen Tigers in the Royal NP.


----------



## KaneMortlock (Dec 15, 2008)

*...*

Another of a number of your posts I have really enjoyed sitting at my keyboard in Wollongong. 

Thank you for making the effort to take those lovely photos and post them up on this forum.

Kane.


----------



## scorps (Dec 15, 2008)

GARTHNFAY said:


> Thanks heaps David for your wonderful pics as usual.
> I have always felt that the South Coast is very underrated IMO much more beautiful than the North Coast.
> I love the fact that you can go on most beaches and not even see anyone and the escarpements are truly amazing!
> Myself and Garth have never seen a diamond in the wild...maybe one day!


 

You oviously havnt been to many beaches in the far north then


----------



## paleoherp (Dec 15, 2008)

I thought the pics were great, but then i live in Melbourne


----------



## moloch05 (Dec 19, 2008)

Thanks, everyone, for the kind remarks.

I saw the animals again today. I noticed before what looks like a scar on the neck of the Tiger Snake. I took closeup shots (and cropped) today and think that the scars are the result of ticks. The tiger seems to have several ticks on its neck but I am not certain. I don't know why these would not be engorged engorged after being on the snake for quite some time. They also seem to have barring around the edge of their bodies. Does anyone recognize these? 

















I found another Sheoak today, this time with a complete tail. These are really beautiful skinks.





















... another from a few days ago:






Regards,
David


----------



## DanTheMan (Dec 19, 2008)

Fantastic photo's David as always, what camera do you use?
Cheers, Dan.


----------



## moloch05 (Dec 19, 2008)

Thanks, Dan. I use a Canon 40D with a Tamron 90mm macro most of the time.

Regards,
David


----------



## DanTheMan (Dec 19, 2008)

Oh yea I have the 350D, I have a 300mm zoom lens, but it rarely comes in handy, need to get a macro lens.


----------



## kel (Dec 20, 2008)

fantastic pics, you must have a good camera because i wouldnt be getting that close to take pics of vens


eta i dont know anything about cameras i have one of those shock proof water proof ones lol


----------



## borntobnude (Dec 27, 2008)

again a top set of pics david. the old house seems to have lost a bit since last we visited ,there was a young family living in part of it about 3 years ago a bit scary . we enjoy the waterfall obut 30 mins down the track ,just past those graet toilets. there is one part of the creek that narrows with a lage boulder on a tiny pedistle ,.i will go hunting for my picsof these
rodney


----------

